# Symbol not previously defined



## alogic (May 9, 2007)

holas a todos y gracias por vuestro tiempo
el mplab me da este problema continuamente y a los registros ya les he asignado una direccion , no se que estoy haciendo mal

Error[113]   G:\PROYECTOS MPLAB\GIROCORE.ASM 35 : Symbol not previously defined (TRISC)
Error[113]   G:\PROYECTOS MPLAB\GIROCORE.ASM 37 : Symbol not previously defined (TXSTA)
Error[113]   G:\PROYECTOS MPLAB\GIROCORE.ASM 39 : Symbol not previously defined (SPBRG)
Error[113]   G:\PROYECTOS MPLAB\GIROCORE.ASM 40 : Symbol not previously defined (PIE1)



y estos los registros que tengo asignados, os copio hasta la 50. que es donde da los errores
             LIST      p=16f73 
             list      c=132
opcion       equ       0x81
porta		 equ       0x05    
portb        equ       0x06
trisa        equ       0x85
trisb        equ       0x86
trisc		 equ  	   0x87
txsta	     equ	   0x98
spbrg        equ       0x99
pie1         equ       0x8c  
timer        equ       0x01
intcon       equ       0x0b
step         equ       0x0c
phrase       equ       0x10
play         equ       0x0d
stop         equ       0x0f
continue     equ       0x0e
status       equ       0x03
menos        equ       0x10
mas          equ       0x11
suma		 equ       0x12   
	org      d'0'                   
	goto     empieza
    org      d'4'
    goto     interrupcion
    org      d'5'
empieza        
	bsf             status,5             ;selecciona la pagina 1
    movlw           b'00010110'         ;carga sobre w el nº...           
    movwf           trisa           	 ;carga w en trisa                                        
    movlw           b'00011110'         ;carga sobre w el nº...                           
    movwf           trisb                  ;carga w sobre trisb
    movlw           b'10010000'            ;Configura puerto C
	movwf           TRISC                ;RC4,RC7/RX->IN, RC0-RC3,RC5-RC6/TX->OUT
    movlw           b'00100100'            ;Se elige el modo asincrono (SYNC=0),dato de 8 bits
    movwf           TXSTA                ;y alta velocidad (BRGH=1)
    movlw           .26                    ;Se carga 25 en el registro SPBRG
    movwf           SPBRG                ;con lo cual se trabaja a 31250baudios con 20 mgh de f.osc
    bsf             PIE1,5               ;Habilita interrupcion en recepcion de datos seriales 
    bcf             status,5             ;vuelve a la pagina 0
    movlw           b'11111010'         ;carga  a w
    movwf           play 
    movlw           b'11111100'          ;carga  a w
    movwf           stop
    movlw           b'11111011'          ;carga  a w
    movwf           continue

    movlw           b'01110000'   	 ;pone a uno el bit tocs				
    movwf	        opcion                      ;el timer actua como contador
                                	 ;pone a 1 el bit tose
    	                             ;cuenta en cada flanco ascendente por ra4
                                	  ;pone a uno el bite intdeg


muchas gracias


----------



## El nombre (May 9, 2007)

Prueba a poner   include " libreria del pic que usas"

Saludos

PD también se aprende viendo programitas que rulan por ahí


----------



## alogic (May 10, 2007)

muchas gracias , no tiene que ser eso, ya lo he "incluido"y sigue igual.
me esta volviendo loco ,no se por qué me da ese error , hoy he agregado dos nuevas direcciones y en estas no me dice na        
           LIST      p=16f73 
             list      c=132
             include   <p16f73>

opcion       equ       0x81
porta		 equ       0x05    
portb        equ       0x06
trisa        equ       0x85
trisb        equ       0x86
trisc		 equ  	   0x87
txsta	     equ	   0x98
spbrg        equ       0x99
pie1         equ       0x8c  
timer        equ       0x01
intcon       equ       0x0b
step         equ       0x0c
phrase       equ       0x10
play         equ       0x0d
stop         equ       0x0f
continue     equ       0x0e
sinc         equ       0x13
status       equ       0x03
menos        equ       0x10
mas          equ       0x11
suma		 equ       0x12   
	org      		d'0'                   
	goto     		empieza
    org     		 d'4'
    goto     		interrupcion
    org      		d'5'
empieza        
	bsf             status,5             ;selecciona la pagina 1
    movlw           b'00010110'         ;carga sobre w el nº...           
    movwf           trisa           	 ;carga w en trisa                                        
    movlw           b'00011110'         ;carga sobre w el nº...                           
    movwf           trisb                  ;carga w sobre trisb
    movlw           b'10010000'            ;Configura puerto C
	movwf           TRISC                ;RC4,RC7/RX->IN, RC0-RC3,RC5-RC6/TX->OUT
    movlw           b'10010100'            ;Se elige el modo asincrono (SYNC=0),dato de 8 bits
    movwf           TXSTA                ;y alta velocidad (BRGH=1)
    movlw           .26                    ;Se carga 26 en el registro SPBRG
    movwf           SPBRG                ;con lo cual se trabaja a 31250baudios con 20 mgh de f.osc
    bcf             status,5             ;vuelve a la pagina 0
    movlw           b'11111010'         ;carga  a w
    movwf           play 
    movlw           b'11111100'          ;carga  a w
    movwf           stop
    movlw           b'11111011'          ;carga  a w
    movwf           continue

    movlw           b'01110000'   	 ;pone a uno el bit tocs				
    movwf	        opcion          
gracias y un saludete


----------



## alogic (May 10, 2007)

Pero si es un error garrafal, escribi las equ con minúscula y las direcciones dentro del prog en mayúscula.
gracias y nos  vemos un saludo


----------

